# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Entrar no Forum

## Melo Ribeiro

Noto que após as alterações no forum, sempre que pretendo entrar tenho de efectuar o LOGIN, quando dantes estava sempre com o mesmo efectuado.
É que se torna uma grande estopada estar a efectuar o login sempre que resolvo aceder ao forum.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Melo Ribeiro

Desconheço  o facto que refere.


No Internet Explorer não terá o seu nivel de segurança de modo a que esteja a eliminar os cookies?

Pode ser isso que lhe está a apagar o seu cookie de login em REEFFORUM, obrigando-o a introduzir o seu user e password sem que nos acede.



Gostaria de saber se mais algum membro está a ter o problema que refere.

----------


## António Paes

Entrada automática aqui.
Deve ser mesmo uma opção de segurança do internet explorer ou então de algum antivirus instalado recentemente.

António Paes

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Se assim for, então o Internet Explorer está de "birra" com o Reeforum.
É que não acontecia, e não acontece com mais nenhum forum ou site.

----------


## Julio Macieira

> É que não acontecia, e não acontece com mais nenhum forum ou site


Mau. Isso é que já é "gravissimo", temos de resolver isso :KnSourire28:  

Por acaso quando faz o seu login tem marcado no quadradinho para memorizar a password?

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Ainda agora para responder voltei a ter de efectuar o login.
E, ponho sempre o "x" em recordar a password.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá de novo

No Internet Explorer -> Ferramentas -> Opções de Internet ->Pasta "Privacidade"

Que nivel de segurança esta defenido ? 

Mais do que *Médio Alto* pode dar problemas nos cookies.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

Ok!
Fiquemos assim.
Em privacidade está em Médio como sempre esteve.
Por conseguinte o que alterou foi o Reeforum.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Por conseguinte o que alterou foi o Reeforum.


O sistema de login do forum não foi alterado.

Continuo a achar que é uma questão de configuração no seu sistema. Como deve compreender não temos "interesse" algum em dificultar o acesso dos membros.

Volto a pedir a mais membos que comuniquem neste tópico se estão a sentir a mesma dificuldade que o nosso companheiro diz ter no login ao nosso forum.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Ola pessoal

Curiosamente a mim acontece-me o mesmo, cada vez que entro no forum tenho de introduzir a password.

Estou a notar tambem que o acesso ao reefforum esta muito lento. É desesperante o tempo que se espera para passar de um topico para o outro.

Não houve alterações recentes na configuração do meu computador, e a velocidade de acesso aos outros foruns esta normal.

Comecei a ter este problema apos a actualização da versão do forum.

um abraço
fsoares

----------


## Gil Miguel

Sem qualquer problema por aqui!

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Acesso normal, sem qualquer problema. Por vezes também tenho de me identificar, mas só acontece se tiver a opção de apagar os ficheiros de web quando saio do IE, de resto tudo a 100%. :Pracima:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Limpem o historico dos vossos browsers e memorizem as paginas again!


Cumps

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros


Algo se passa que não no forum.

Estamos a falar de um software que pode ter erros...admito. Mas é para todos.
Não é possivel o sistema estar a funcionar correctamente para uns e de modo menos correcto para outros. Quem tiver problemas, agradeço que teste noutro computador.

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

O Fernando Soares disse tudo.
O problema da lentidão é exasperante.
Chego a desistir e saio do forum.
Cumprimentos
Melo Ribeiro

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Melo Ribeiro tens de verificar se o teu fornecedor de internet está a funcionar devidamente... é que o fórum está óptimo de velocidade. 
Eu acedo por dois ISP diferentes (no trabalho e em casa) e a velocidade é boa nos dois casos.
aqui http://www.abeltronica.com/velocimet...=pt&newlang=pt 
podes verificar qual é na realidade  a tua velocidade de acesso (verifica que vais ter uma surpresa de certeza... é que a velocidade contratada muitas vezes não tem nada a ver com a efectiva especialmente no caso de um determinado IPS...).

----------

